
Daily Stormer Founder Should Pay ‘Troll Storm’ Victim $14M, Judge Says - commoner
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/16/us/daily-stormer-lawsuit.html
======
mywittyname
Good.

He should go to jail too.

~~~
nutjob2
It's unlikely he'll pay the fine or be brought to justice if they can't find
him, but more importantly it will certainly give other such people pause when
they think they can do this sort of thing with impunity.

~~~
baybal2
It is not even known if Anglin is real and not somebody coming under a
pseudonym

